# Raleigh Modern Arnis Camp April 3,4,5,6



## dng1032 (Feb 23, 2003)

Join us at our 3rd Annual Modern Arnis Camp in Raleigh, NC
at David Ng's School/ Triangle Kung-fu Arnis Academy

April 3,4,5,6   2003

contact me for more info or

Download the flyer ...pdf file  at www.kungfuarnis.com 
if it's not there yet check back and it should be there by 
Sun. Afternoon Feb 23...my webmaster brother just got back from his 1 month visit/Medical Mission to the Philippines Saturday afternoon the 22nd...


Hope to see you there ...
David Ng


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dng1032 _
> *Join us at our 3rd Annual Modern Arnis Camp in Raleigh, NC
> at David Ng's School/ Triangle Kung-fu Arnis Academy
> 
> ...




Good Luck David !


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 24, 2003)

Good luck on your camp.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 5, 2003)

Good luck!


----------

